# 1st time with Pop's brine



## trueteam (Aug 3, 2015)

My 1st time using a wet brine for bacon.













image.jpg



__ trueteam
__ Aug 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ trueteam
__ Aug 3, 2015






Weighed the hunks down. Now I just need to wait!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 3, 2015)

Thats a nice belly.

You use the regular brine or the lo salt brine?

I like the lo salt one.


----------



## trueteam (Aug 3, 2015)

I used a heavy cup in a 2 gallon batch farmer.


----------



## trueteam (Aug 3, 2015)

My first go, I have only done the dry cure previously. Would that be considered lo salt? Or is there another recipe I missed? Thanks.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 3, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/pops6927s-curing-brines-regular-and-lo-salt


----------



## trueteam (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks farmer. Looks like I used a combo, lol.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 3, 2015)

Yup, thats what I thought too.   Lol.

As long say you dont change the cure amount, your good.


----------



## trueteam (Aug 3, 2015)

All good on the cure. I will try the lo salt one with the belly I have in the freezer! About the same salt, but a lot less sugar. Thanks for the info!


----------



## trueteam (Aug 17, 2015)

Bacon turned out great. Not too salty at all.  













image.jpg



__ trueteam
__ Aug 17, 2015


















image.jpg



__ trueteam
__ Aug 17, 2015


















image.jpg



__ trueteam
__ Aug 17, 2015


----------

